# Weekly Competition 2018-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R U2 F' R2 F' R U
*2. *F R' U R' U F2 U2
*3. *F2 U' F2 U' F' R U F'
*4. *F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
*5. *F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R U' F'

*3x3x3
1. *U' F D2 B' R F U' L' F U L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2
*2. *D2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F R2 D' U2 F' R D2 R' D' R2
*3. *L2 B' U2 B R2 B' F' D2 B' L2 D2 U' L F2 R B' D2 F2 L2 R' U
*4. *D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 F L' B2 R' F R B' U' L' D2
*5. *D2 R' F2 R D2 B2 R B2 R' D2 L' U B D2 L F D' F' D2 F D'

*4x4x4
1. *B2 Fw' L2 D' Rw Uw' L' U F Rw2 U B Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw L' B F2 D' L2 D2 B2 Fw U' F Rw B2 Rw' R2 Uw U L D2 B2 Uw Rw2 B F2 L2
*2. *D U Fw2 D' L2 D Rw' B Fw' U' Rw2 F' L Rw' D' L Fw2 Uw Fw D2 Uw U2 Rw2 R' F Rw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B L D2 B' Fw2 F2 D2 U'
*3. *U B F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' D' U B F2 D' U R' Uw2 L2 B2 Uw' U' B Rw D2 B2 F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw2 R2 U' L D' U' B Fw2 R' Uw F'
*4. *D L Rw F2 D Uw2 B Uw' F U Rw' D2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B' Uw' U Rw2 D' U2 Fw' Uw2 L Fw2 U' B' U R F L B' U2 F' R2 B' F' Uw2 L2 Rw2
*5. *U' F2 L Rw' R' B R U' Rw' F' L D U F' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw Rw R D' U2 Fw F D R D L2 U2 F D' Fw2 R B' D Uw R'

*5x5x5
1. *R' D Fw2 F Dw F' Rw Dw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 L2 D Fw L2 B Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw Lw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' B Bw' R2 Bw' Lw Rw Fw2 L R2 B2 Lw Uw Bw' L2 Uw' Lw2 Rw Bw2 U' Fw D Rw D2 Uw' L' R2 Bw U' Bw Fw D F' Dw
*2. *Uw F2 R' D U2 Lw' Bw D2 Uw2 B Uw2 Lw2 B2 D' Dw' Bw' D2 Uw' Fw' F2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 R' U Bw Fw R2 Fw2 F2 L2 R' Dw2 L' Lw D' Uw U F Dw Lw2 R' U2 B R D' Bw Rw B Bw2 Fw2 Dw B L R F2 D Dw Uw' U'
*3. *Rw' B2 Fw F2 L' U B2 Fw' L' U' Bw F2 R U Fw2 R' Bw Fw U2 Fw2 F U B' Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 L' Fw F2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 R Fw' D2 Uw U2 L' Lw' B' Bw2 Fw' Rw Dw' U2 F' Uw2 R' Uw L' Uw2 B R U2 Fw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' R'
*4. *L D' Lw' Rw2 F Dw2 U2 Rw2 R' B2 Uw L' B' Bw Fw Lw' Fw2 U2 B2 Bw2 F' Uw2 F2 L' Lw Dw2 Uw' B2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 U' B Bw' F D2 U Fw2 Dw U2 L2 U2 B2 Dw R2 Dw' U2 R D2 Uw2 Bw D2 Uw B2 Lw2 R B Bw2 F' D2
*5. *Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 B' D2 L' Bw' Fw' U' Bw' Fw' L' D' Dw' F D' Dw Uw2 U2 Rw' R Fw L Rw2 D' Lw R Dw2 L' Lw2 B Bw Uw2 Bw2 R2 Fw' R' Dw2 L Fw2 Uw R2 F' U2 F' D Dw2 U Bw2 F Rw' Uw' B' D' Bw' L' Fw U' Fw

*6x6x6
1. *B' 2L 2F 2D 3U2 B2 3F2 3R' 2D 2F 2L 3R 2R' 3U 2B' D 2D2 3F 2F' 3R' R B 2L' 2D2 2U' 2L2 3R 2B2 D 3U 3R2 B U R F' U2 2B' U L' D 2L2 B' 2U2 3F2 2L U' 3R' 2F' D2 2U2 2F2 U2 3R R' F D R2 2B2 2F 3U 2B 2R2 R2 B 2F 2D U2 B 2B2 D
*2. *3F2 F2 2D2 2B 2F' L' 2D2 B' 2D2 3R2 2U2 B2 2B 3F' D U 2B' 2F2 2L2 2B' D' 3U F 2D2 3U2 B' 3F2 D' U' B2 2F' L2 F L2 U' 3F' R' F' 2L2 3R2 2R2 2B2 2D 3U 3R 2R2 R2 D' 3U' 2U2 U 2L2 2F 2L2 D2 2D 2U' 2B 2U' 2R' R2 3F' L2 2U' 3F2 F' R' U2 3R2 2D2
*3. *L2 2F U' 2R' 3F' 2L 2R' 3F' U B L 3R' 2B 3F2 L2 3F 2F2 F' L 2B' 2D' L R2 2D2 2U2 L F' 2D2 2B2 3F2 2R 2B2 3F2 2F F 2R U2 2L D' 2D' 2B L' 2U 2B 3F2 2F2 3R2 U2 B' 3F2 L' 2B' L2 2R2 3F' D2 3U2 F' R' U' B 2B' 3F F 3R2 R 2F2 F2 2U' R2
*4. *2R 3F' U 3R2 3U B2 3F2 2F' 3U' 3R R U2 2B 2R2 D2 B F 2U L 2F2 3U L' R' D 2L' F' 2L2 3R 2D 3R' 3U2 2F2 D2 2D' 2B L2 2F' 2R B2 2B2 3R R D B' 2B 2L2 3U2 U2 3F' D U2 B U2 2B2 2F' L 2L2 3R F 2U2 2L2 2R' R' B2 3R 3F' 3R2 D 2U F
*5. *2B 2F' R2 B2 D2 3U U 3F 2D' 3U 2L2 R' 2F2 R D2 2B' D' 3U' 2U' 2F2 3U2 L' 3U R' D' 2D L2 2L' 2R2 F' 3R 2D2 3U U' F 2D2 3U U' 3R2 R 2D2 2L' 3U2 2R2 2U U2 3F' U2 2F' 2L2 D2 B 2L 2R2 R2 2B' 2F' 2R' D' 2U2 B 2B' R' B L 3R' 2B' L2 D' U

*7x7x7
1. *L2 2L2 2F' 2L 2D2 3D' 3U 3L2 3B L' 3R2 D' 2R2 R 3D2 2B' 3L' 2R2 F' U' B 3L' 3U U2 F2 2D2 2U U2 F 3U 3R2 3B 2U' R' U2 3F' F' 3L2 2R' B' 3U2 3B' 2L' 2R' 3U R2 D 2U2 L 3L' 3B' U 3F' 3R' 2B F2 2R' B 2B' 3B' 2F' 3R' R2 3D' 2L' 3B2 2R' 3U B2 3B' D' 3R U' R F' D2 3U 2B2 2R' D' 2B 3L B 2F 3L' B2 2F 3U2 B 3F' F D2 3B' 2F' 2D 3D2 2F2 3R' 2U2 2R'
*2. *B2 2B 3U 2R' 2U' U2 3L' 2B' 2F D2 3F2 2F2 L2 2L2 2F2 3U2 3R2 2R2 2B' 2D' U' 3L2 U 2R2 F2 3D' F' U2 B 2L' 2R2 3U' 3L' B 3B 2F2 2R' 2F2 F' 3U2 3F2 2U 3F2 3D' F 2L 2R R F 2R2 R2 3D' 2R' D' 2F' D' 3F 2D2 3U' U' 2L2 2R2 R' 2F' 2L2 3F' 2U' 3R2 3B' 3F 3U' U 2B2 U 2L' 3U 2L2 2R2 2D 2B' 3F2 2L2 3U' 2U 3B U' 2F' 2U2 2B2 2U2 3R2 2R2 3D F' 2L' 3L2 2R' F 2L U'
*3. *2U2 2B' 2L2 R' U' 2L2 3L 2R' R2 2D 2F F' D2 3D 3U 3R2 F 2R' 3F L' B2 2B2 D 3U' 3B2 3D2 3B 2L' 3D2 R2 3F' 3L' 2U 2B2 L2 3L' 2R2 D2 2D2 3D2 L2 U 3R' R2 B' 2B2 2U2 3B L 3L 2R' 2U2 R2 B' 3L' B' 3U' 3L 2R2 2D' 3U2 2U' B' U' R' B 2B2 D2 2B2 F 3L' 2B R2 3F' 2D2 3L 2F D2 2D' F2 3L' 3R U' F' 2U' 2B2 2L' U B 3B' 2R' 3D 2F2 3U L' 3R R' 2F' 3U' U'
*4. *3U2 2U 3B L' 3B' L2 3B 3D2 2U' 2L2 R 3U2 2U L' B 3R' 3B' 3U' L' 3B L' 2D' 2U 2F 3U 3L' 3R 2B2 3F' 2F' 2R 2D2 3L2 3D' B L' 3L' B 2L 3L2 3B2 L2 2L2 3D 3B2 F' D 3D 3R' 2U2 2B 3R 2R' 2D2 3D U' 2L 3L 3R R' B2 2F2 F2 3L' 2D' 3L F 2D2 3F 2U 3F 2R' 2B 2R2 B2 3B2 2F2 3U2 U' 3F 2D' R' 3F F' 2L 3L' 2R2 3D2 2F U' 3B' 3F' F' D2 2R' 3D' 3U2 U B' 3U
*5. *2U2 U2 2B' 2D' B2 2L 3L B 3L2 2B2 U 2F 2D 3U2 L2 B 2R R2 2F' F D2 3U2 3B 2F' L' 3D' 3R2 2R2 D 2D2 3D' 3U U' 2F F' D2 2L' R' 2U2 R' B 3F F' 3D2 3L2 3R' 3U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 3F2 3D2 3B2 3U2 2B2 D 3D' 3U2 2L2 3R F2 L 3L' 3B2 2U2 2R 2B L' 3U2 2L2 F' R' 3D2 2L 2B' 2D2 F2 2D 3B2 2F2 2U 2L2 2R 2D 2L' 3U' 2B' F' U' 2F2 U2 2L B2 3R 2R' B2 3U2 3B' 2L' 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R' F2 R' F2 U R' U' F'
*2. *F R2 U' F' U R' U2 R U' R
*3. *U2 R F' R F2 R' U R' F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 R B' R' U' R' B' U R' B L B2 R U' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *D' U R' L' F2 D R D2 B' L B2 L2 R2 D B' F2 R F U B U' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B' R2 F2 B D B' D2 B' D2 R2 D' R' L2 D' U2 R2 L' D L2 D' L Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw F' D Rw D2 B2 F Rw2 B2 L' B Uw2 B' R2 F' R Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 B2 F' R Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw R Uw Fw' D B2 Uw Fw D U L' D' Uw R'
*2. *U2 L2 R2 F' Uw' U' L' Rw D' Uw2 F U2 F2 L2 R Fw R2 Uw' U2 F2 L B' R Uw' U' L B' L R' Fw2 F2 U' Fw2 L2 D2 L' F L' B R
*3. *D Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw F' D Rw2 R' F' Uw L Rw Uw2 U2 Fw Rw' B F' D Uw Fw2 F2 R B' Uw2 L D R' B' R Uw' Fw' L2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Bw' Rw2 Fw Dw2 B Lw' B' F L' Lw2 Fw Uw Fw' Dw' U' L' B F2 L2 Lw2 D' Dw2 U' Fw2 F Rw2 B Fw2 D Dw' Uw2 L D' U F2 Rw' D B' Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 F' Rw' B2 Rw2 D' Uw L2 R' Bw2 Uw2 B Bw Fw2 F Uw L2 Rw'
*2. *R2 D2 Lw B2 Bw2 L2 Uw U R Dw R' B Fw2 R U' Bw2 Uw' L Dw2 Uw2 B2 Uw Rw' R2 Dw' Uw Lw' Fw2 U R' Uw' Bw' D' Rw D' Dw' L' D2 U2 Lw2 Dw' U' Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 F L Rw Bw Fw D Lw' B2 Dw2 Bw' F' Rw2 B2
*3. *D' L2 R' B' Fw R2 B' Lw2 Dw Uw L2 Bw' Rw2 D' Rw U Fw2 F D' Bw' R' B' U' L' Bw Rw2 R' Dw2 R2 B U2 Fw' Dw Uw' R' D Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 U' L' Lw' Fw' Lw Uw Lw R' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Fw Lw' D' B Rw' B' Rw' Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B' 2L 2R2 3U2 F L2 D 3U' 2L 3R' 3U' 3F' 3R' 2F2 3U L2 2R' B' 2B 3F' 2L' 2U' L U B' D2 3U 3R2 U2 L 2L' R U F L' 2L 3R B2 U 2R2 F' L2 2L2 3R2 2R 2D 2B2 2R' 2U R' 2B2 3F2 2D' L' R2 2F' 2L D' 3R2 3U L D 3R' 3U' B' R' 2B2 2L 2U' 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B' 3B U2 2R 2U' 3F2 D 2D' 2B U 2R' 2U' 2R 2D2 L2 3L' 3R' 3U B' 3L' 3R B2 3B' 2D' U' 3B2 U2 3F' F2 3U2 B' U2 2B2 2D2 3U R' D2 2U' B2 3D B2 2B' 2F' U2 3B 2L' 2B' L2 3U2 2L2 3L2 2B' 2R' 2F U 2B2 2L 3R2 2B' 2F F L2 2L' 3R D 2D2 2B 2U2 2B' D 2U2 U2 R' 2U2 2L 3U' L' 2D2 2F D2 B 3B2 U' 2B' 3B F2 3L' D 2D' 3D' 2U' U2 3F 3D' 2R' R 2D' 3L' 3R' 3D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D' B F2 R' B2 D R D F' L R2 B' D2 B F' U D2 L F' R Fw Uw
*2. *U B2 D' B D L' R2 B' R' U L2 D F' R' D' L' F' U2 R' L' B' Rw Uw'
*3. *F' L B2 L' R2 D' F2 B2 R F L F2 L F2 D F' U2 B' R Fw Uw
*4. *D' B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 U F2 R F L2 R B D R L F U2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *B U2 D2 B F L R' U' L U L' F2 L2 F U B2 F2 L' F' Rw' Uw
*6. *U2 R2 D2 R' L2 D2 L D L2 F2 L D B' R B R2 U2 L D2 Fw Uw2
*7. *U' B U' R2 F' L2 R B2 D2 U' B' L' F D' F' B2 L' R B' D Fw Uw2
*8. *U' B L' D L2 D' F' U' R2 F2 L F2 B U2 L2 F' U' F R' D' U Fw' Uw
*9. *B2 U2 D2 R F L' U2 F2 U' F' R' L' B2 F2 U2 F' D' L B2 F2 Rw Uw'
*10. *F2 B R' D' U F' D2 U2 L B D U L R D B' F D2 R2 U' B' Rw Uw'
*11. *L B U2 L2 U' R' U R F2 D U L R' B' F R' U2 L2 U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*12. *L2 B' D' F2 R2 L2 F' D' F R B2 U2 B' F U2 F U R2 F' L' Fw' Uw'
*13. *U2 F2 U R L D L' F2 R' U L2 B U2 L2 R2 D' L U' L F2 Rw' Uw
*14. *D2 F' D' U2 F' B R2 U2 B L' R D' F2 L R2 U2 D2 R L
*15. *B2 L2 F R' D F' R D2 L2 B L' D R U2 R' L2 B R2 B2 Rw Uw
*16. *B2 F2 L2 B R U' L' F U R' U' L2 D2 R L D' L' U' F' R Fw Uw
*17. *B2 F' D' L' R' F' B' L2 D2 B' F' D F D' B' D' R2 U L' B F2 Rw2 Uw2
*18. *U' L' R2 D2 L B2 R' U R2 L' U L' B' L B' R F' L' D' R' F2 Rw Uw'
*19. *D' L F R' D2 U L U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R B' U R' U R' Fw Uw'
*20. *B' U2 L R2 U' L2 F B U B' D' R' F' U R' U' B D2 B2 F2 L' Fw Uw2
*21. *U2 F' D2 F R2 L2 B' U2 R2 D' R B' U' R2 U' B2 U' F' L' B2
*22. *U D B2 F' D U B2 D' F D2 B2 R F2 D2 B' R L2 U' F Rw Uw
*23. *D2 F' U' B D F D R2 F' U R' D' R B' D' B' R L D R' Fw' Uw
*24. *B2 R2 L' U L2 D' B2 R' B' F' D2 U2 L F' B' L' B L' R D2 R' Fw Uw
*25. *B D' F U2 D R2 B F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*26. *D U R' D L F' R2 U R B' F L B2 D' F' U' D' F B R Fw'
*27. *B D2 F2 R2 D2 F L R' U L2 B R' L D B' U B2 F' U' B Rw Uw
*28. *B L' U' D' R2 D2 U L' R B' F2 L2 F' L R2 F2 L' R' B2 L' B Rw Uw2
*29. *F' B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 L D R F' L2 R' F2 R2 U D' L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*30. *D' L2 F2 R2 L2 F L R B2 L' R2 D' B2 L' R2 U F2 D2 B2 Rw Uw
*31. *B' R U D' B2 R2 D2 U B U' L2 D2 U2 F' B R' L2 D L F B2 Rw2 Uw
*32. *B' D2 B' D U B' R' D' L R' U' F2 B L2 F B2 D2 B' F' Rw2 Uw'
*33. *U L R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R F' U2 B D L2 F' D' B U' F2 L2 U' D'
*34. *F2 L2 D2 F B2 L B' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D U L2 U' D' F2 U' B' Rw2
*35. *U2 R B2 L D L2 D F L2 R' U R' D F' L2 B' U' L' U Fw' Uw2
*36. *F2 L R2 D' B' L R' B2 L' R' D U2 F L2 B U B' F R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*37. *R2 D2 B2 F' R' U2 D' L2 D F D' R' D' U L' R U' L' R' D' U' Fw' Uw2
*38. *B2 U R B U R L' F' U B D' F R' L2 U2 D' R F' R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*39. *L2 F R' U2 F2 R U' L2 U D' L2 F' B U2 L2 U2 R' L2 D2 Rw Uw
*40. *F' R' L' B' D2 L' F B U' F2 L' D B' D2 R U' B' L' R' Fw Uw
*41. *F2 R L2 F' R2 U B' R' D2 U F2 R2 U2 D' R D' R2 F B Rw'
*42. *U F' U' R2 B2 D B2 D' F' R F' B R' L D F' B' D U2 Rw' Uw2
*43. *R2 U' R B2 R2 B2 R2 L' B' R2 F2 R2 B L' B L2 D' L2 U2
*44. *U' R D L2 F2 L F U L U' L B' U' B2 L' F2 D' L2 B Rw' Uw'
*45. *R U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 L D B R' U' L' U2 Rw Uw2
*46. *U' R2 L F D U' L R F' D L U' D2 B F' R2 L' D' B' D2 B Rw Uw
*47. *U' D2 R B D2 F2 U2 F' U2 R L2 B' F' U2 F U2 L2 U D2 Fw Uw2
*48. *F' U D R' L U2 R2 B2 F' U' F2 R U' F U2 L' D U F2 Rw2 Uw
*49. *U2 D' F' R' B' R B2 D2 B F2 D' R D' R2 U2 R D B' U R L' Fw Uw2
*50. *R D2 B D2 F R' F' L' D2 B' L F' R' U2 R2 U' D' L D2 L D2 Fw Uw
*51. *L2 R B L R' B R' U F2 L2 R2 F D2 L F' R2 B' D R Fw' Uw2
*52. *D2 B F R B F2 L' R2 B' R2 F2 R F D2 L D L2 B F2 Rw' Uw'
*53. *D L2 B2 F' L B' D L' R' B L2 B' L2 B2 D' F' L F2 D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*54. *L F2 D2 F' R L' F' U2 L' U L' R' F2 U L2 R' U' F2 B2 R Fw'
*55. *R' F D2 L' F' U F D2 F2 U R' U B L' R' F' U F R2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*56. *D' R2 F R B D L R2 U2 D B' F U2 L' R2 B2 L R2 F2 R2 U2 Rw
*57. *L2 R F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F B2 U2 L' F R2 F' B L2 R2 D L U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*58. *F2 R' L D' U2 B' L' B' D' L F R' L' B F' D2 F U2 L Fw' Uw
*59. *D2 F' U B2 U2 F' D2 U B L R' U L2 R' D2 B' L' R U' R2 F Rw' Uw
*60. *L' U L2 D2 R' U2 R D2 U R L D2 R B' D L B' L U2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B D2 R2 D L U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R B' R2
*2. *R2 B U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F' D F2 R D B' F U2 L R' F
*3. *L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B D U2 R' B' D U' F2 L' R2
*4. *B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' F2 D B F' D B2 U' B F
*5. *D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U B' U L' B L' F' R' D2 U B

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 F2 U' F' B L2 D' F2 L' B D2 R D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R'
*2. *U' D L' U' L2 F' B' U B U2 F2 R2 U' D L2 F2 L2 D L2 U
*3. *D' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R B F' L B2 R2 F' U L2 D
*4. *U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' D L R' D2 U' R' D' F' D' F2
*5. *B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 R' F L B' F' U2 L2 D' B2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D L B' D2 L2 R' B2 U' R2 D F2
*2. *L F' B2 U' F L2 U L' U R D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L' B2 L' U2
*3. *D L' B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U R2 U L2 U2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 B2
*4. *R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U F' D' U2 R B' L' B2 D2 L U'
*5. *U F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B' L D2 B U L D R' D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R D L' B' F' R2 B2 D B L U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' F2 R2 F' U F' U' F U'
*3. *F2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 B L2 B R2 U2 R U F L' B' D' F' L U'
*4. *U2 R Fw U2 L Rw2 B' Fw' D2 Uw' R' D2 Uw U' L2 B Uw2 L' Uw' Rw' D' Fw Rw Fw F U2 L' Rw2 R B Fw' U' B U B2 D2 F L R2 U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
*3. *D2 B D2 U2 F R2 F U2 B D2 B' L' U F D F R' B2 D L2 B'
*4. *Fw D' L' B' F' D R Fw Rw' B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 L2 D' B D L U' F' D U' R Fw D' U' R2 Fw Uw2 B' F L B2 Fw2 F2 L' B Fw
*5. *L Bw' D Fw2 F D B Dw2 Uw L' B' Fw F' R F' Lw2 Fw D2 Bw2 L Dw Rw R Dw B2 L Bw2 Dw2 L F' D U2 R U2 B Fw R' Uw2 B Fw L Uw' Lw Dw2 Bw' F D Dw U2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw U L' R' Bw' Dw2 L Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F R2 U' R' U F' U F'
*3. *B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L' F' D2 R' F' U' R D2 R' F
*4. *Rw R F' Uw B F Rw' Fw2 F U B2 U' F' R2 B2 F' D' Rw Fw F L R' D L2 Rw Uw' B' F2 Rw2 B U2 R' D' U' R' D F' D Rw' Fw
*5. *Uw U2 R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 D2 U2 Lw2 R2 U2 F D' L Bw2 Lw D2 Dw' R2 F' U' Fw Lw2 Rw B' Bw' Fw Lw' Bw2 L Dw2 B2 Bw2 D2 Uw F2 L' F2 D Bw' D2 U' Bw' Dw' Fw2 Rw' U' Bw' F2 Lw' Rw U L2 Rw2 B2 Lw R Uw' B' D2
*6. *D2 2U B' 2L F L' 2L' 2F' F2 2U' U' 2B' 3F2 3U U' 2F F L 2U' 2L' 2R' D' 2D' B' L' R 3U2 2R' 2B2 2R2 2D' L2 2L 2B2 D2 2D2 2F2 2R 2D' 3F 2F' 2R 2U2 2L 2R2 B' 2F' 3U L 2B D' L2 2L2 3R 2B2 D 2L' 3R' 2R2 3F 2U' 2R 2F' 2D 3U U2 2L' 2R2 R2 3F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 R2 U R' U2 F R U2 F2 U'
*3. *R' B' D R D' F2 R' D' F' R2 L B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 R U2
*4. *Fw' D2 Fw2 F Uw Rw2 R2 D2 U B2 D' Uw' L' U' R Fw' Uw2 B2 F Rw' D' Uw' R2 B L' Rw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw F' R' F' Uw' L Rw' B Rw B' U'
*5. *Dw F' Dw' R2 U L' Lw B2 D' Rw' Bw' Fw F2 R2 Dw' Bw' Lw' Rw' Dw2 Fw R Bw2 D' B Fw U L2 R2 Dw Uw U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw' L' Lw2 Rw' B' F Rw Fw' Lw2 B2 Bw D2 Dw2 R2 Bw' F' Rw2 D2 Uw' L' B' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 B
*6. *2U2 2L U 3F' F2 L' U R2 2F2 2L B2 2U2 2L2 3R2 F2 2U 2L2 3U 2L' D2 2D2 2U' B2 U2 F R' 2F' F' D2 U 2R 2B2 F 2U B2 D' B' 3F 2L2 B D' 3U2 B2 2L2 2R2 3F 2F2 3R' 2D2 2U2 B' U 3F' F L' 2B2 R D' 3U' 3F 3U' U 2L F2 2L' B2 2B 3U 2U2 3F2
*7. *2F 2D' 3U' L 3F' L 3L' 2R R2 2F' R2 3D2 U' B2 3D2 2F' 2D' 2U2 2B' 3L R' 3F L 2L' 3U 2R 3D U2 L2 R' 3F 3L 2U2 U' 2B' U B2 D' 2L2 3B F 3D' 2U2 L' 3F' 2R' 3B2 3D2 3U 3F 3D' 3L2 3F' 2F' L F' D2 2L2 2D 3F' D 3U' 3B' F' 2R2 2U2 R 2D2 3B' 3R2 B 2D2 3R' D' 2L2 R2 2D' 3U' 3F2 2U 2F R B L 3U2 L 2U2 2B 2U' F 3D2 R2 B D2 2L' 3L 2D' U' 2F2 U2

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR5+ DL3+ UL3+ U1+ R3- D0+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R4+ D0+ L0+ ALL3+ DL
*2. *UR4+ DR1- DL1- UL1+ U3+ R0+ D4+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R3+ D5- L4- ALL4+ UR
*3. *UR6+ DR6+ DL3- UL6+ U1+ R2- D2+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R4- D6+ L0+ ALL1+ UR DL
*4. *UR5- DR4+ DL0+ UL3- U4+ R5- D2+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R4+ D1+ L5+ ALL0+ DR DL UL
*5. *UR4- DR6+ DL2- UL2+ U3+ R4+ D5- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R6+ D1- L1- ALL1- UR DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U R B R B L' R B' u'
*2. *B R B' U' R B U L r b' u
*3. *U B U' L U B L b' u'
*4. *L B U' R' B U R U' L' l b'
*5. *B U' L B' R L U' B' l' r'

*Square-1
1. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1) / (2, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 4)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, -4) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 1) / (0, 6) /

*Skewb
1. *L B R L' U R L R' U' B' U'
*2. *U B' R B' U' L' U' L' U' B' U'
*3. *B R B' U B L' B' L' R' B' U'
*4. *R L B' R L U R U' R' B' U'
*5. *U' R' U' R L R' U L U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R' F R U2 R U F2 U'
*3. *L2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F D' F D2 R D F
*4. *Fw U' L' F' R2 Uw' U2 Fw' F2 Rw D' Fw F2 R' Uw' U B F L' R D2 Fw' U' L' B U Fw2 Rw2 B2 R F L' U2 F2 Rw' U2 B2 Fw Uw2 F2
*5. *B2 Lw' Fw D R' B2 Fw Uw' L2 B2 D Dw' Uw Bw' Lw' B2 U Bw' D L2 R' Uw2 Rw B2 F L' Uw Lw' Bw2 Lw2 B' Lw' B Dw2 B' Dw Bw2 Rw Dw F2 L' R' F2 D B D Dw Lw2 B' F' Dw' Fw' Rw Fw Rw' F2 D Uw2 U' L'
*OH. *D' U' L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 R' U' B F D U L U L' U'
*Clock. *UR3+ DR0+ DL4- UL4- U2- R6+ D5+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R6+ D4+ L4+ ALL4+ UR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' L' B U' L R B l r' u
*Skewb. *U B' U R L' U R' U' R B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2018)

Edit: I originally posted this with bad formatting, but the formatting has been corrected now. The scrambles were always valid; only the formatting was bad.

By the way, for those who use the competition website, the rankings pages are now enabled. Note that the BLD averages are still wrong - they are merely ranking the best of 3 results. I intend to fix that sometime in the next week. You can access the rankings here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showEvents.php

I will continue to try to add matching functionality for everything in the WCA statistics pages, eventually.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jan 2, 2018)

Jaden Burkhardt certainly made a mistake inputting his last Megaminx solve this week.
I'm also not inclined to believe the rest of his results unless https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=1906 and https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017BURK01 are different people.
If the results are real, then congrats to Jaden on the ridiculous improvement.


----------



## Irfzwan (Jan 2, 2018)

2x2: (8.97), 6.26, 7.60, (4.96), 8.18 = 7.35


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 2, 2018)

Is there a way to turn on WCA inspection time on the website?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2018)

CubingRF said:


> Is there a way to turn on WCA inspection time on the website?


It is one of the things on my list to add, but sorry it's not available yet.


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 2, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> It is one of the things on my list to add, but sorry it's not available yet.


Please notify me by PM or make an announcement once added.. thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 2, 2018)

2x2 : (4.34), 4.67, 4.60, (5.70), 4.67 = 4.65
3x3 : 14.16, (19.68), 17.05, (13.52),16.65 = 15.95
4x4 : (56.17), 54.60, 48.17, (46.82),50.89 = 51.22
5x5 :
6x6 : (2:55.76), 2:53.66, 2:53.82, (2:46.14), 2:47.85 = 2:51.78
7x7 : 3:59.64, 3:58.79, 3:59.59, (4:08.86), (3:43.88) = 3:59.34
2 BLD : 55.90, 49.64, 32.65 = 32.65
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 34.34, 35.19, (30.01), 35.93, (36.24) = 35.15
FEET :
MTS : 46.10, 53.36, 49.34, (53.85), (39.58) = 49.60
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:22.92
2-5 Relay : 2:50.32
2-6 Relay : 5:51.66
2-7 Relay : 9:40.95
Clock : 16.05, (13.33), 14.10, 15.80, (16.92) = 15.32
Megaminx : (1:37.61), 1:34.31, 1:29.93, (1:28.23), 1:29.57 = 1:31.27
Pyraminx : (4.46), (6.89), 5.13, 5.12, 6.22 = 5.49
Square-1 : 23.92, (34.41), 31.49, 30.93, (22.71) = 28.78
Skewb : (4.41), 7.44, (9.25), 8.26, 6.45 = 7.38
Kilominx : 43.85, 43.90, (45.87), (37.76), 39.12 = 42.29
Mini Guildford : 6:55.41


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 2, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> Jaden Burkhardt certainly made a mistake inputting his last Megaminx solve this week.
> I'm also not inclined to believe the rest of his results unless https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=1906 and https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017BURK01 are different people.
> If the results are real, then congrats to Jaden on the ridiculous improvement.


Avg from 17 to 8 seconds in less than 2 months? Yeah, seems like serious faking. And you don't have those results if you don't have a WCA profile.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> Avg from 17 to 8 seconds in less than 2 months? Yeah, seems like serious faking. And you don't have those results if you don't have a WCA profile.


I have sent him a PM. If he doesn't respond with an explanation before the end of the week, his results will be backed up and removed.


----------



## Joseph Haineault (Jan 2, 2018)

2x2: (18.96),16.78,(11.97),16.86,12.04= 15.22 average
3x3: 1:14.47,(57.83),1:04.48,(1:35.79),1:02.38=1:07.11 average


----------



## Lili Martin (Jan 3, 2018)

2x2 : 16.91, 20.26, (22.62), 14.25, (8.74) = 17.14
3x3 : (32.88), 42.89, 42.38, 40.64, (50.12) = 41.97
4x4 : (2:47.91), 2:44.10, 2:28.51, (1:40.66), 2:45.92 = 2:39.51
5x5 : 4:25.40, (3:45.72), 4:26.16, (4:36.92),4:05.67 = 4:19.08
6x6 : 8:03.85, 7:34.46, 7:17.21, (7:10.62), (9:10.06) = 7:38.51
7x7 :
OH :
FEET :
MTS :
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 3:06.78
2-5 Relay : 7:44.21
2-6 Relay : 15:06.67
2-7 Relay :
Clock :
Megaminx :
Skewb : (7.39), (18.34), 13.51, 12.71, 9.07 = 11.76
Kilominx : 2:35.71, (2:02.10), 2:28.80,2:12.58, (2:45.36) = 2:25.70


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 3, 2018)

can I please have 10 more scrambles for mbld?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2018)

the super cuber said:


> can I please have 10 more scrambles for mbld?


Yes, fascinating. Please stop before 100, the list grows so long then. Our computers may break by the intense work .

edit: this week I added ten to the list here, you cannot see them at the comp site.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2018)

the super cuber said:


> can I please have 10 more scrambles for mbld?


My favorite Speedsolving.com post of the year so far!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2018)

3x3x3: 11.66, (12.19), 11.07, 11.78, (10.94) = 11.50 3/5 ZBLL very nice
Gosh I really need to brush up and finish up project ZZ-a


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 4, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> My favorite Speedsolving.com post of the year so far!



Honestly, though, I've always thought your "Let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough" every week was just a funny little tongue-in-cheek sort of thing, but has anyone ever asked for more before? So many people are getting so good at MBLD now


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Honestly, though, I've always thought your "Let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough" every week was just a funny little tongue-in-cheek sort of thing, but has anyone ever asked for more before? So many people are getting so good at MBLD now


Actually, we raised the number of scrambles a couple of times before this due to previous requests, despite thinking our original amount was pretty generous. But I've always known someone would eventually be trying this many. I'm just glad they're doing it in our competition here!


----------



## mazh (Jan 4, 2018)

FMC :29


Spoiler: solution



B D L' U2 F' //222(5)
U2 B R U' //EO(4)
B2 U2 R # B' R' B2 R2 //L5C(9)

# = U2 B' D' B U2 * B' D B (8-2)
* = U' F' U B' U' F U B (8-3)


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jan 4, 2018)

*3x3*: (25.666), 29.822, 28.888, (33.210 +2), 30.798 = *29.836*


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 4, 2018)

222: 6.373, 8.461, 6.350, (9.171), (5.522) = 7.06 // lol
333: (11.587), 16.222, 14.127, 14.887, (16.608) = 15.08
444: 49.865, 52.258, (57.752), 51.322, (48.603) = 51.15
555: 1:58.460, (1:47.428), 1:51.824, (2:06.633), 2:03.230 = 1:57.84
666: (3:17.554), 3:15.227, (2:51.312), 3:13.290, 2:59.792 = 3:09.44
2-4 relay: 1:26.338 // meh
2-5 relay: 2:57.707 // I think this is my first sub-3:00
2-6 relay: 7:31.209 // terrible
2-7 relay: DNF(11:23.733) // 222 was two moves off lol
OH: 26.813, (32.917), (22.377), 24.333, 29.945 = 27.03
MTS: (50.123), 52.055, 53.948, 57.277, (59.211) = 54.43 // pure sub-minute
FMC: 32
3BLD: 4:32.216, DNF, DNS = 4:32.21 // lost 20+ seconds to review because neighbours's kids were being noisy; will try the other scrambles later
Megaminx: 1:41.180, (1:44.116), 1:39.519, (1:33.399), 1:42.842 = 1:41.18
Square-1: (26.125), 29.587, 41.110, (49.146), 34.357 = 35.02 // sick consistency

Pretty okay other than 222 and 555 so far.



Spoiler: FMC



B L B L' R F2 R' F' R F2
R F R' F R F' R' F2 R F
L F L' D' F' D2 R D' U F
L' R'

B L B L' // pseudo222 (4/4)
(L R F' U') // almost 223 (4/8)
(D R' D2 F D) // EO (5/13)
(L F' L') // finish 223 (3/16)
R F2 R' F' R2 // square (5/21)
R' F2 R F R' F R F' R' F2 R F // LSLL (12-1/32)

Got too caught up in an early skeleton attempt (got a 38 and 37 out of it, both with optimal ZBLL finishes) and didn't have much time to explore other stuff. There was a nice 223 on the inverse I found near the end of the hour, but whatever.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 4, 2018)

*7x7x7*: 7:02.95, (DNF), (7:02.08), 7:44.62, DNF = *DNF *2 PB singles
*6x6x6*: 5:00.09, 4:40.44, (4:36.87), (5:39.99), 4:45.67 = *4:48.73 *PB Ao5
*5x5x5*: (2:54.45), 2:44.16, (2:15.82), 2:34.43, 2:33.18 = *2:37.26* Another PB single.
*4x4x4*: 1:35.14, 1:37.62, (1:57.75), (1:27.48), 1:48.82 = *1:40.53 *Ouch!
*3x3x3*: (34.74), (26.97), 32.91, 27.07, 32.14 = *30.71 *Meh.
*2x2x2*: 9.64, 10.10, 10.15, (8.76), (11.20) = *9.96 *Lol.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *17:07.14*; 12.96, 26.82, 1:42.86, 2:30.37, 4:43.62, 7:30.48 PB 2-7 relay by about 54 seconds. I can still shave at least 20 seconds each off 4x4 and 7x7 without getting any really exceptional solves.
*3x3x3 With Feet*: 1:59.90, 2:21.06, (2:26.30), 2:26.01, (1:54.88) = *2:15.66 *more meh


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jan 4, 2018)

2x2: (4.52), 5.12, 5.38, 6.50, (7.72)= 5.67
3x3: (15.92), 16.15, 16.70, 17.90, (18.57)= 16.92
4x4: (58.59), 1.00.99, 1:09.80, 1:16.79, (1:17.40)= 1:09.19
5x5: (2:18.27), 2:33.59, 2:37.59, 3:19.92, (3:20.01) = 2:50.37
2-4: 1:44.48
2-5: 4:50.08


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Multibld: 8/10 in 49:35.73


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 5, 2018)

*3x3:* *35.57*
34.94
(22.50)
(DNF) Didn't start Timer
28.52
43.27

*Square-1:* *19.05*
17.61
18.52
(22.40)
(16.49)
21.04

*Megaminx:* *3:21.90*
(2:58.41) New PB
3:55.71
(4:22.17)
3:08.15
3:01.86


----------



## theos (Jan 5, 2018)

The FMC solve by Keenan Bruce (keebruce) is just the inverse scramble. (Also his 2x2x2 BLD is significantly faster than his 2x2x2 and his Skewb solve 3 is so much faster than the rest of his solves as to be unbelievable.)


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 5, 2018)

Is there a way to hide your real name at the rankings?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2018)

theos said:


> The FMC solve by Keenan Bruce (keebruce) is just the inverse scramble. (Also his 2x2x2 BLD is significantly faster than his 2x2x2 and his Skewb solve 3 is so much faster than the rest of his solves as to be unbelievable.)


I changed the FMC solve. It looks like he had already corrected the other solves by the time I saw this.



Thom S. said:


> Is there a way to hide your real name at the rankings?


I'll PM you.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 5, 2018)

Just curious, are you going to allow inspection with hands for feet solving because the WCA legalized it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2018)

CBcuber86 said:


> Just curious, are you going to allow inspection with hands for feet solving because the WCA legalized it?


I see no reason why we shouldn't change with the WCA. If there are no objections, I will edit the rules to reflect the new WCA regulations on inspection for feet solves.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see no reason why we shouldn't change with the WCA. If there are no objections, I will edit the rules to reflect the new WCA regulations on inspection for feet solves.


I dont do feet, but if I did, I would want to inspect with my hands.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 5, 2018)

2x2: 3.055
3.426, 2.868, (1.968), (4.344), 2.871
3x3: 16.873
(12.058), 16.965, 17.613, (17.708), 16.041
4x4: 1:00.569
58.817, 1:04.530, 58.362, (55.036), (1:07.392)
5x5: 2:14.427
2:19.611, 2:11.169, 2:12.503, (1:56.701), (DNF)
6x6: 4:15.371
(4:38.082), (3:50.995), 4:23.197, 4:02.687, 4:20.231
7x7: 6:31.700
6:45.284, 6:21.775, 6:28.042, (7:20.338), (6:04.690)
Skewb: 5.462
(3.337), (6.857), 6.743, 4.736, 4.907
Clock: 14.666
(8.791 best scramble ever), 15.988, (16.140), 15.705, 12.306
Pyraminx: 3.642
(4.110), (3.188), 3.353, 3.508, 4.065
Square-1: 27.556
29.619, (35.558), 27.191, 25.859, (24.383)
OH: 40.523
41.382, 43.617, 36.5
234: 1:26.676
2345: 3:32.082
Megaminx: 2:46.292
2:50.820, (2:36.746), 2:37.911, 2:50.146, (3:10.897)
FMC: 58


Spoiler: Solution



Cross: z2 R D L F R U’ R’ B2
F2L #1: F’ U2 F U’ L’ U’ L
F2L #2: U B’ U2 B2 L’ B’ L
F2L #3: R’ U’ R U2 R’ U R
F2L #4: F’ U2 F U2 F’ U R
OLL: y Fw’ L’ U’ L U Fw
PLL: U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

Now the title says "Weekly Competition 2018-01"  Yay!


----------



## XBCubes (Jan 6, 2018)

3x3 - 22.36 22.79 (21.40) 23.27 (25.55) = 22.81


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 6, 2018)

FMC: 75


Spoiler: FMC



Cross: U' L' B D' F' D' B D' (8/8)
F2L1 (G/O): L U' L2 U L (5/13)
F2L2 (B/O): U B' U2 B U' B' U B (8/21)
F2L3 (R/G): U2 R' U2 R U' F' U F (8/29)
F2L4 (B/R): y U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' (12/41)
OLL EDGES: F R U R' U' F' (6/47)
OLL CORNERS: y R' U2 R U R' U R (7/54)
PLL CORNERS: y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/63)
PLL EDGES: U2 y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12/75)




2x2: (33.58 (messed up)), 10.94, 18.96, 14.91, (6.55) = *14.93*

3x3: (38.46), 39.20, 39.42, 44.04, (48.76) = *40.88*


Also, I feel like the scramble list is quite long. Maybe we should use spoilers?


----------



## CarterK (Jan 6, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> 2x2: (33.58 (messed up)), 10.94, 18.96, 14.91, (6.55) = *14.93*
> 
> 3x3:
> 
> Also, I feel like the scramble list is quite long. Maybe we should use spoilers?


Why didn't anyone think of this sooner?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Why didn't anyone think of this sooner?


I thought of the possibility a while ago, but I honestly prefer it without spoilers. It is better for printing, and for quite a while I would print the scramble list and write my results on the printed list, then enter the results at the end of the week.

That being said, if there is an overwhelming preference for spoilers, I can certainly add them.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 6, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I thought of the possibility a while ago, but I honestly prefer it without spoilers. It is better for printing, and for quite a while I would print the scramble list and write my results on the printed list, then enter the results at the end of the week.
> 
> That being said, if there is an overwhelming preference for spoilers, I can certainly add them.


I honestly want spoilers if I can't use the comp website for whatever reason.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 6, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I thought of the possibility a while ago, but I honestly prefer it without spoilers. It is better for printing, and for quite a while I would print the scramble list and write my results on the printed list, then enter the results at the end of the week.
> 
> That being said, if there is an overwhelming preference for spoilers, I can certainly add them.


Maybe put it in a poll next week and see what people's preferences are.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2018)

If spoilers are used, I wouldn't want them to be for each event.
Perhaps groups of events?


Spoiler: NxNxN



2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7





Spoiler: BLD



2x2x2 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
7x7x7 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Mulitiple Blindfolded





Spoiler: 3x3 Varitation



3x3x3 One Handed
3x3x3 With Feet
3x3x3 Match The Scramble
3x3x3 Fewest Moves





Spoiler: Relays



2+3+4 Relay
2+3+4+5 Relay
2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay





Spoiler: Non-Cubic



Clock
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Square-1
Skewb
Kilominx
Mini Guildford



Although I must say that I don't want spoilers; I like the format as is. I would be okay with spoilers if they were implemented.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 6, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> If spoilers are used, I wouldn't want them to be for each event.
> Perhaps groups of events?
> 
> 
> ...


Or a spoiler inside a spoiler. Click on the group, then the event.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Or a spoiler inside a spoiler. Click on the group, then the event.


I feel like that would only be slightly more organized but to cumbersome for someone who wants to do even only five or six events.
Anyway, I think these groups aren't big enough to be cumbersome, but small enough to be convenient.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Or a spoiler inside a spoiler. Click on the group, then the event.


The thing I don't like about that is all the spoiler tags cluttering the result if you open them. That's why I actually much prefer no spoilers at all - less clutter if you actually want to look at it all.

My favorite alternative to no spoiler at all would be a single spoiler that exposes all the events at once. That way there's no clutter if you want to print them. Since most people probably just use the website (and we'd like to encourage the website use if possible), having a single spoiler does make some sense - most people don't need to look at the scrambles here at all.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 6, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> The thing I don't like about that is all the spoiler tags cluttering the result if you open them. That's why I actually much prefer no spoilers at all - less clutter if you actually want to look at it all.
> 
> My favorite alternative to no spoiler at all would be a single spoiler that exposes all the events at once. That way there's no clutter if you want to print them. Since most people probably just use the website (and we'd like to encourage the website use if possible), having a single spoiler does make some sense - most people don't need to look at the scrambles here at all.


This actually makes a lot of sense. One problem I had with the thread was that you had to scroll down so dang far. I like that.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 6, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> (and we'd like to encourage the website use if possible)



I'll use the website once an inspection option is added. (Or is it already added?)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2018)

Just tried to get on the site, can't

password reset please?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Just tried to get on the site, can't
> 
> password reset please?


I sent you a PM; let me know if you have problems.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> I'll use the website once an inspection option is added. (Or is it already added?)


It's not added yet, but it looks like I should make that one of the next priorities.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see no reason why we shouldn't change with the WCA. If there are no objections, I will edit the rules to reflect the new WCA regulations on inspection for feet solves.


As I have seen no objections, the rules have been updated to reflect the new WCA regulations on inspection for feet solves. Feel free to use hands to inspect.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 8, 2018)

I noticed there was an 80+ move solve for an FMC solution; are those permitted here or is it a DNF like it would be in comp?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2018)

obelisk477 said:


> I noticed there was an 80+ move solve for an FMC solution; are those permitted here or is it a DNF like it would be in comp?


It should be treated as a DNF; we will change it. Unfortunately, the software doesn't check for greater than 80 moves; I'll have to add that capability this week.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 8, 2018)

What's going to be the deal with feet and mini Guilford? Are we just going to stay without it?


----------



## Lumej (Jan 8, 2018)

2x2: 14.64, (15.20), 12.85, 14.32, (8.84) = 13.94
3x3: (18.27), 23.35, 22.56, 23.32, (30.34) = 23.08
4x4: 2:34.49, (2:37.61), (2:04.89), 2:37.42, 2:15.73 = 2:29.21
5x5: 3:47.39, 4:51.32, 3:41.55, 4:46.14, 4:02.50 = 4:12.01
3x3oh: (1:11.55), 59.17, (59.08), 1:08.35, 1:06.52 = 1:04.68
2x2bld: 3:44.59, 1:52.76, 2:07.83 = 1:52.76
MTS: 2:37.13, 2:20.46, (1:22.71), (2:38.47), 1:38.85 = 2:12.15
234: 2:45.36
2345: 7:30.59
Pyraminx: 22.00, (24.34), 20.55, 23.28, (18.84) = 21.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> What's going to be the deal with feet and mini Guilford? Are we just going to stay without it?


My inclination is to say that we should probably live without it until there becomes a consensus that it should be included. One of the other threads in this forum seemed to indicate that the original creators of the mini-Guildford felt that feet should not be added, although I don't know if that's actually true or not. (I think the idea is that mini-Guildford only includes average of 5 events coincidentally; an event having an average of 5 wasn't actually the original criterion for determining what belonged in a mini-Guildford - it just coincidentally was true that all events that were selected for mini-Guildford happened to have averages of 5.) In any event, it messes with the statistics to change it, so I would like us to drag our feet (so to speak) on this change. For now, we won't change it. If it becomes overwhelmingly accepted that it should be changed, we'll consider changing it then.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 8, 2018)

3x3: (12.58), 13.00, 13.96, 12.63, (14.93) = 13.20


----------



## CarterK (Jan 9, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> My inclination is to say that we should probably live without it until there becomes a consensus that it should be included. One of the other threads in this forum seemed to indicate that the original creators of the mini-Guildford felt that feet should not be added, although I don't know if that's actually true or not. (I think the idea is that mini-Guildford only includes average of 5 events coincidentally; an event having an average of 5 wasn't actually the original criterion for determining what belonged in a mini-Guildford - it just coincidentally was true that all events that were selected for mini-Guildford happened to have averages of 5.) In any event, it messes with the statistics to change it, so I would like us to drag our feet (so to speak) on this change. For now, we won't change it. If it becomes overwhelmingly accepted that it should be changed, we'll consider changing it then.


Yeah I agree with this. It was made so that shorter events were included, and I know for a fact that they unanimously decided against adding it.


----------



## okayama (Jan 9, 2018)

*FMC*: 27 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F R2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R D L' B' F' R2 B2 D B L U2 R' U' F
Solution: L2 B L' D L' D' L D L D' B F L2 B' L' B L2 F' L D L2 U R U' R2 U B

Here is 20 min backup solution (30 moves).

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B L B' (EO)

Orient edges: B'
1st square: U' R2
2nd square: U R'
3rd square: U' L2
F2L minus 1 slot: D' B2
Finish F2L: L2 U' L' U
LL: B' L2 B L B' L B, U' L2 U L U' L U
Correction: B L B'

In the remaining time, I found the following solution.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B D L2 U R U' R2 U B

F2L minus 1 slot: L2 B
All but 3 c/e pairs: L' D L' D' L D L D'
Correction: B * D L2 U R U' R2 U B

Insert at *: F L2 B' L' B L2 F' L


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok i did a lot of events the first week, plan to do even more this week!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2018)

This just gets bigger and bigger 
Congrats to lejitcuber, ArnavArora and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(126)

 1.87 lejitcuber
 1.93 applezfall
 1.95 Arnav Arora
 1.98 asacuber
 2.08 Carterk
 2.11 leomannen
 2.15 the super cuber
 2.23 Isaac Lai
 2.31 Ethan Horspool
 2.40 TheDubDubJr
 2.72 speedcuber71
 2.74 ExultantCarn
 2.87 G2013
 2.95 turtwig
 2.95 Elf
 3.01 thejerber44
 3.05 CBcuber86
 3.05 Dream Cubing
 3.06 asiahyoo1997
 3.09 Shane724
 3.11 therubikscombo
 3.20 Mcuber5
 3.23 tdm
 3.25 thecubingwizard
 3.31 Competition Cuber
 3.39 Jscuber
 3.41 cuberkid10
 3.46 [email protected]
 3.52 Marcus Siu
 3.53 Neel Gore
 3.95 ichcubegern
 3.96 1everythingm
 4.00 yoinneroid
 4.09 Shadowjockey
 4.13 [email protected]
 4.14 CubicOreo
 4.17 DGCubes
 4.17 FaLoL
 4.17 2017LAMB06
 4.21 TSTwist
 4.26 Legoball52
 4.27 The Pocket Cuber
 4.29 NolanDoes2x2
 4.29 Torch
 4.30 Ordway Persyn
 4.30 sqAree
 4.49 CornerCutter
 4.62 João Santos
 4.65 bacyril
 4.67 obelisk477
 4.75 JustAnotherGenericCu
 4.80 PyraMaster
 4.81 BMcCl1
 4.87 NischalN
 4.89 TipsterTrickster
 4.90 CubeStack_Official
 4.96 Aerospry
 4.97 Poketube6681
 5.05 sigalig
 5.05 MCuber
 5.15 brunofclima
 5.19 Kit Clement
 5.26 The Blockhead
 5.30 AidanNoogie
 5.33 leudcfa
 5.38 Oatch
 5.54 Moonwink Cuber
 5.57 OJ Cubing
 5.67 AndrewKimmey
 5.70 Rubiksdude4144
 5.83 Nadav Rosett
 5.87 Ami4747
 5.87 whatshisbucket
 5.96 [email protected]
 6.05 Bogdan
 6.09 NathanaelCubes
 6.12 26doober
 6.36 Bubbagrub
 6.37 tigermaxi
 6.37 sam596
 6.40 Jami Viljanen
 6.50 Lewis
 6.50 Alea
 6.51 Algy Cuber
 6.71 Mikael weiss
 6.76 ARandomCuber
 6.79 CM Cubes
 6.85 epride17
 6.92 LostGent
 6.97 Undefined7
 6.99 kumato
 7.06 xyzzy
 7.11 CubingRF
 7.20 zachb20
 7.35 Irfzwan
 7.42 Mackenzie Dy
 7.62 Pangit
 8.03 theos
 8.36 Sue Doenim
 8.40 Alex Benham
 8.44 abhash8010
 8.47 tj.k8386
 8.91 Mike Hughey
 8.94 BJTheUnknown
 9.06 abhashrajbhandari
 9.25 FireCuber
 9.53 speedcube.insta
 9.96 One Wheel
 10.03 WillyTheWizard
 10.13 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10.40 dancing_jules
 10.51 RyuKagamine
 10.65 Bart Van Eynde
 11.81 ljackstar
 12.92 jam66150
 13.63 Jacck
 13.64 GTregay
 13.94 Lumej
 14.94 dnguyen2204
 15.23 Joseph Haineault
 17.14 Lili Martin
 18.79 MatsBergsten
 24.71 keebruce
 26.99 arbivara
 37.46 Rishon
 57.04 quirkster
*3x3x3 *(144)

 7.19 lejitcuber
 7.39 asiahyoo1997
 8.39 Arnav Arora
 8.76 Ethan Horspool
 9.06 Shane724
 9.37 yoinneroid
 9.38 Carterk
 9.41 cuberkid10
 9.45 FastCubeMaster
 9.49 Isaac Lai
 9.66 Elf
 9.66 the super cuber
 9.67 therubikscombo
 9.69 speedcuber71
 9.73 thecubingwizard
 9.94 TheDubDubJr
 10.05 asacuber
 10.59 ichcubegern
 10.85 G2013
 10.87 tdm
 10.95 Torch
 11.15 ExultantCarn
 11.34 AidanNoogie
 11.38 thejerber44
 11.41 TSTwist
 11.42 Shadowjockey
 11.49 Competition Cuber
 11.50 GenTheThief
 11.59 Neel Gore
 11.84 Dream Cubing
 11.85 brunofclima
 11.90 Keroma12
 11.94 FaLoL
 11.96 Jscuber
 11.97 JustAnotherGenericCu
 12.07 turtwig
 12.13 1everythingm
 12.26 typo56
 12.44 Mcuber5
 12.51 sigalig
 12.63 Keenan Johnson
 12.65 dycocubix
 12.81 obelisk477
 12.89 DGCubes
 13.06 Ami4747
 13.07 2017LAMB06
 13.09 applezfall
 13.20 greentgoatgal
 13.45 Marcus Siu
 13.54 BMcCl1
 13.66 [email protected]
 13.79 Aerma
 13.85 CubeStack_Official
 13.89 Mackenzie Dy
 13.91 CubicOreo
 14.09 ARandomCuber
 14.32 Ordway Persyn
 14.59 CornerCutter
 14.64 E-Cuber
 14.78 Kit Clement
 14.81 leomannen
 15.07 xyzzy
 15.45 Aerospry
 15.71 Nadav Rosett
 15.72 bacyril
 16.04 Oatch
 16.05 DumplingMaster
 16.17 MCuber
 16.43 LostGent
 16.49 sam596
 16.62 Legoball52
 16.64 tigermaxi
 16.70 epride17
 16.87 CBcuber86
 16.92 AndrewKimmey
 16.96 Moonwink Cuber
 17.01 João Santos
 17.40 NolanDoes2x2
 17.77 Poketube6681
 17.95 Bogdan
 18.46 neslingn
 18.47 leudcfa
 18.57 Jami Viljanen
 18.64 speedcube.insta
 18.64 bgcatfan
 18.65 The Blockhead
 18.79 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.28 Alea
 19.47 Sue Doenim
 19.69 [email protected]
 19.72 whatshisbucket
 19.89 PyraMaster
 20.01 26doober
 20.57 Rubiksdude4144
 20.60 kilwap147
 20.78 Mike Hughey
 20.80 Algy Cuber
 20.92 Pangit
 20.95 KylerWoods
 21.30 TipsterTrickster
 21.39 [email protected]
 21.81 ultimatecube
 22.15 Mikael weiss
 22.40 BJTheUnknown
 22.42 The Pocket Cuber
 22.77 zachb20
 22.81 XBCubes
 23.08 Lumej
 23.90 [email protected]
 24.51 NathanaelCubes
 24.66 theos
 25.33 FIREFOX229
 25.67 audiophile121
 27.03 Bubbagrub
 27.04 Lewis
 27.10 CubingRF
 28.86 arbivara
 28.99 RyuKagamine
 29.09 Justin Miner
 29.32 GTregay
 29.83 Petri Krzywacki
 30.71 One Wheel
 31.64 WillyTheWizard
 31.73 ljackstar
 32.13 kumato
 32.19 abhash8010
 33.78 abhashrajbhandari
 33.97 Jacck
 35.56 Undefined7
 35.58 Thom S.
 37.45 Bart Van Eynde
 37.66 dancing_jules
 37.96 MatsBergsten
 38.73 Alex Benham
 40.89 dnguyen2204
 41.97 Lili Martin
 44.40 tj.k8386
 44.64 jam66150
 1:00.38 keebruce
 1:05.09 Deadly chicken
 1:07.11 Joseph Haineault
 1:07.67 Rishon
 1:40.37 AMCuber1618
 2:03.10 quirkster
*4x4x4*(97)

 28.75 asiahyoo1997
 28.81 yoinneroid
 32.66 cuberkid10
 32.91 lejitcuber
 34.20 Arnav Arora
 35.84 Dream Cubing
 36.68 thecubingwizard
 38.51 the super cuber
 39.06 Elf
 39.82 TheDubDubJr
 40.80 speedcuber71
 41.95 Torch
 42.03 G2013
 43.18 FaLoL
 43.56 Ethan Horspool
 44.39 typo56
 45.01 Shadowjockey
 45.56 turtwig
 45.76 TSTwist
 46.48 sigalig
 46.88 DGCubes
 47.54 1everythingm
 47.74 tdm
 48.61 CubicOreo
 48.64 Ami4747
 49.76 Competition Cuber
 50.26 Kit Clement
 50.53 AidanNoogie
 51.14 xyzzy
 51.33 bacyril
 52.16 asacuber
 52.93 Jscuber
 53.33 therubikscombo
 53.71 Marcus Siu
 55.53 Ordway Persyn
 56.63 CornerCutter
 57.06 Mcuber5
 57.82 MCuber
 59.16 João Santos
 59.85 obelisk477
 1:00.57 CBcuber86
 1:01.15 ARandomCuber
 1:04.28 epride17
 1:04.78 sam596
 1:05.29 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:07.60 applezfall
 1:08.01 T1_M0
 1:08.93 2017LAMB06
 1:09.19 AndrewKimmey
 1:09.52 Aerospry
 1:10.05 leudcfa
 1:10.51 Bogdan
 1:10.88 [email protected]
 1:11.24 The Blockhead
 1:16.89 Moonwink Cuber
 1:17.34 tigermaxi
 1:18.74 Alea
 1:22.11 26doober
 1:25.66 Legoball52
 1:26.22 Bubbagrub
 1:26.45 Poketube6681
 1:27.19 [email protected]
 1:28.44 ExultantCarn
 1:29.21 kilwap147
 1:31.13 zachb20
 1:32.61 Mikael weiss
 1:32.82 Algy Cuber
 1:33.11 Mike Hughey
 1:37.95 Jami Viljanen
 1:39.28 Lewis
 1:39.59 Sue Doenim
 1:40.53 One Wheel
 1:41.65 theos
 1:42.92 RyuKagamine
 1:48.93 Rubiksdude4144
 1:53.42 Oatch
 2:01.51 BMcCl1
 2:03.49 MatsBergsten
 2:09.69 speedcube.insta
 2:11.65 GTregay
 2:11.78 Jacck
 2:14.77 NathanaelCubes
 2:24.28 Alex Benham
 2:26.39 NolanDoes2x2
 2:28.73 Nadav Rosett
 2:29.21 Lumej
 2:32.16 kumato
 2:39.51 Lili Martin
 2:42.37 Pangit
 2:58.91 Undefined7
 3:00.03 ljackstar
 3:08.90 WillyTheWizard
 3:20.71 [email protected]
 3:34.51 Bart Van Eynde
 5:33.47 arbivara
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF keebruce
*5x5x5*(73)

 54.84 yoinneroid
 54.98 asiahyoo1997
 1:00.49 lejitcuber
 1:03.13 Dream Cubing
 1:11.81 Arnav Arora
 1:12.98 Elf
 1:13.26 Isaac Lai
 1:13.73 thecubingwizard
 1:13.81 Torch
 1:14.76 the super cuber
 1:15.27 TheDubDubJr
 1:16.73 Carterk
 1:18.28 speedcuber71
 1:22.50 Shadowjockey
 1:23.73 DGCubes
 1:26.73 G2013
 1:27.24 turtwig
 1:27.26 Keroma12
 1:30.70 sigalig
 1:32.70 TSTwist
 1:34.00 Competition Cuber
 1:36.37 Ordway Persyn
 1:37.25 CubicOreo
 1:37.88 Ami4747
 1:39.49 AidanNoogie
 1:39.73 João Santos
 1:43.22 1everythingm
 1:44.02 brunofclima
 1:44.73 Marcus Siu
 1:46.23 Mcuber5
 1:50.00 Kit Clement
 1:55.33 tdm
 1:57.84 xyzzy
 2:00.62 epride17
 2:01.90 therubikscombo
 2:03.33 ARandomCuber
 2:03.49 obelisk477
 2:03.73 Alea
 2:04.55 The Blockhead
 2:07.93 Bogdan
 2:07.97 T1_M0
 2:08.98 OJ Cubing
 2:09.60 sam596
 2:12.08 applezfall
 2:14.18 2017LAMB06
 2:14.42 CBcuber86
 2:20.40 Jscuber
 2:20.82 JustAnotherGenericCu
 2:26.45 MCuber
 2:30.95 CornerCutter
 2:37.26 One Wheel
 2:38.47 Mike Hughey
 2:40.96 Lewis
 2:49.36 RyuKagamine
 2:50.37 AndrewKimmey
 2:56.38 theos
 2:56.43 Sue Doenim
 2:58.48 Jacck
 2:59.30 audiophile121
 3:08.80 KylerWoods
 3:09.44 Jami Viljanen
 3:14.97 NathanaelCubes
 3:35.56 Mikael weiss
 3:35.61 Moonwink Cuber
 3:43.28 Rubiksdude4144
 3:56.85 GTregay
 4:07.89 MatsBergsten
 4:12.01 Lumej
 4:23.55 Lili Martin
 4:48.19 speedcube.insta
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF keebruce
 DNF arbivara
*6x6x6*(42)

 1:57.09 Dream Cubing
 2:00.75 lejitcuber
 2:10.87 yoinneroid
 2:19.74 thecubingwizard
 2:21.50 Shane724
 2:26.20 Arnav Arora
 2:27.50 Torch
 2:30.76 Shadowjockey
 2:37.75 the super cuber
 2:38.25 Elf
 2:45.55 sigalig
 2:51.78 bacyril
 2:57.94 speedcuber71
 3:09.43 xyzzy
 3:12.73 1everythingm
 3:14.49 DGCubes
 3:19.64 Ami4747
 3:25.83 Ordway Persyn
 3:29.15 Marcus Siu
 3:30.71 AidanNoogie
 3:54.76 João Santos
 4:00.15 The Blockhead
 4:00.96 Mcuber5
 4:01.24 brunofclima
 4:15.37 CBcuber86
 4:19.42 therubikscombo
 4:25.10 obelisk477
 4:46.84 Alea
 4:47.95 Bogdan
 4:48.73 One Wheel
 4:48.88 T1_M0
 4:59.32 Mike Hughey
 5:34.04 Jacck
 5:39.08 RyuKagamine
 6:10.93 theos
 6:26.27 Sue Doenim
 6:39.14 JustAnotherGenericCu
 7:37.58 MatsBergsten
 7:38.51 Lili Martin
 8:19.87 NathanaelCubes
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF sam596
*7x7x7*(35)

 2:33.40 Dream Cubing
 3:02.82 TheDubDubJr
 3:10.59 lejitcuber
 3:16.30 Shadowjockey
 3:26.80 yoinneroid
 3:49.67 Elf
 3:59.34 bacyril
 4:13.47 thecubingwizard
 4:18.87 Arnav Arora
 4:32.58 sigalig
 4:39.38 1everythingm
 4:55.64 DGCubes
 4:57.09 turtwig
 5:18.81 typo56
 5:24.84 Ami4747
 5:52.59 The Blockhead
 5:57.91 Marcus Siu
 6:12.63 João Santos
 6:27.86 Mcuber5
 6:31.70 CBcuber86
 6:56.04 Alea
 7:15.95 Bogdan
 7:50.94 Jacck
 7:53.14 Mike Hughey
 7:53.97 RyuKagamine
 8:43.79 Lewis
 9:40.83 theos
11:11.29 GTregay
12:44.59 Sue Doenim
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF One Wheel
*3x3 one handed*(92)

 14.06 Arnav Arora
 14.11 asiahyoo1997
 14.60 tdm
 14.85 lejitcuber
 15.37 Dream Cubing
 15.91 yoinneroid
 16.39 the super cuber
 16.87 Carterk
 17.08 ichcubegern
 18.48 thecubingwizard
 18.80 CubicOreo
 18.96 TheDubDubJr
 19.80 thejerber44
 20.11 therubikscombo
 20.45 turtwig
 20.56 1everythingm
 20.76 typo56
 21.63 applezfall
 22.11 sigalig
 22.22 asacuber
 22.65 speedcuber71
 22.71 Shadowjockey
 22.75 Elf
 22.87 JustAnotherGenericCu
 23.27 Jscuber
 23.59 2017LAMB06
 24.35 ARandomCuber
 24.64 DGCubes
 24.83 FaLoL
 24.94 Ami4747
 25.08 Kit Clement
 25.26 Mcuber5
 26.13 João Santos
 26.91 brunofclima
 27.03 xyzzy
 27.45 leomannen
 28.09 giorgi
 28.20 ExultantCarn
 28.56 [email protected]
 28.73 Keroma12
 28.92 obelisk477
 30.16 G2013
 30.33 Alea
 30.80 AidanNoogie
 31.62 BMcCl1
 31.64 Legoball52
 31.75 sam596
 33.45 CornerCutter
 33.47 Keenan Johnson
 33.65 Aerospry
 33.94 Marcus Siu
 35.15 bacyril
 37.34 Sue Doenim
 38.01 [email protected]
 38.36 Oatch
 38.82 Poketube6681
 38.95 tigermaxi
 39.51 Algy Cuber
 39.66 Mike Hughey
 39.68 The Blockhead
 39.70 RyuKagamine
 40.29 Bogdan
 40.81 TipsterTrickster
 40.99 [email protected]
 41.50 Mackenzie Dy
 42.92 26doober
 43.02 MCuber
 43.05 Rubiksdude4144
 44.75 Jami Viljanen
 44.84 kilwap147
 44.86 leudcfa
 45.14 Bubbagrub
 45.90 BJTheUnknown
 46.03 epride17
 46.46 Mikael weiss
 49.19 Moonwink Cuber
 51.31 neslingn
 55.83 arbivara
 57.19 speedcube.insta
 1:02.30 Jacck
 1:04.68 Lumej
 1:08.66 [email protected]
 1:10.35 bgcatfan
 1:13.48 CubingRF
 1:23.56 Alex Benham
 1:40.37 kumato
 1:43.45 NathanaelCubes
 2:11.32 Bart Van Eynde
 5:34.01 MatsBergsten
 6:08.02 quirkster
 DNF Pangit
 DNF CBcuber86
*3x3 with feet*(18)

 48.04 DGCubes
 1:12.11 [email protected]
 1:12.30 yoinneroid
 1:16.12 Bubbagrub
 1:35.04 therubikscombo
 1:55.58 brunofclima
 2:02.30 sigalig
 2:15.66 One Wheel
 2:19.53 João Santos
 2:40.74 OJ Cubing
 2:41.46 ARandomCuber
 2:44.73 Shadowjockey
 2:49.37 RyuKagamine
 3:11.02 Sue Doenim
 3:56.04 Mike Hughey
 3:59.11 Alea
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF applezfall
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(66)

 4.53 thecubingwizard
 4.70 The Pocket Cuber
 4.96 applezfall
 6.32 asiahyoo1997
 7.10 Arnav Arora
 7.15 asacuber
 7.33 Jscuber
 7.45 leomannen
 7.58 G2013
 8.29 turtwig
 9.02 therubikscombo
 9.24 Isaac Lai
 9.59 the super cuber
 9.61 [email protected]
 9.87 TheDubDubJr
 9.94 Competition Cuber
 10.18 NolanDoes2x2
 10.65 thejerber44
 10.75 lejitcuber
 12.06 sigalig
 13.77 [email protected]
 14.62 ExultantCarn
 15.53 Mcuber5
 15.98 speedcuber71
 16.38 Dream Cubing
 17.20 DGCubes
 17.83 João Santos
 18.12 MatsBergsten
 20.91 Keenan Johnson
 21.59 Marcus Siu
 22.26 JustAnotherGenericCu
 22.61 Mike Hughey
 23.84 Kit Clement
 24.55 Shadowjockey
 25.74 Elf
 32.10 WillyTheWizard
 32.36 Deri Nata Wijaya
 32.65 bacyril
 35.09 AidanNoogie
 35.46 brunofclima
 40.17 Sue Doenim
 43.19 1everythingm
 43.51 CornerCutter
 47.89 Jacck
 48.62 Oatch
 51.48 obelisk477
 56.12 whatshisbucket
 58.03 Bubbagrub
 1:01.62 RyuKagamine
 1:03.63 Mikael weiss
 1:08.16 Bogdan
 1:29.12 Alex Benham
 1:52.76 Lumej
 2:32.76 TipsterTrickster
 3:41.37 MCuber
 DNF Ami4747
 DNF kumato
 DNF Legoball52
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF Bart Van Eynde
 DNF DumplingMaster
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF Alea
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(42)

 23.86 Neel Gore
 24.23 G2013
 30.75 the super cuber
 32.76 sigalig
 51.36 speedcuber71
 53.77 Carterk
 58.99 yoinneroid
 1:08.84 Keenan Johnson
 1:14.17 Kit Clement
 1:15.43 typo56
 1:23.97 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:27.00 turtwig
 1:31.58 MatsBergsten
 1:32.53 Mcuber5
 1:45.05 CubicOreo
 1:53.72 Mike Hughey
 1:57.54 Shadowjockey
 1:59.91 Dream Cubing
 2:03.30 Elf
 2:05.02 thecubingwizard
 2:11.40 obelisk477
 2:53.43 Ordway Persyn
 3:34.92 Bogdan
 3:35.72 Sue Doenim
 3:42.25 whatshisbucket
 4:32.21 xyzzy
 5:07.15 Oatch
 5:21.93 therubikscombo
 5:33.06 Jacck
 5:45.13 RyuKagamine
 5:59.62 JustAnotherGenericCu
10:27.24 Mikael weiss
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF brunofclima
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF DumplingMaster
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF applezfall
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF ichcubegern
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(14)

 2:15.86 the super cuber
 4:40.65 OJ Cubing
 5:34.11 Mike Hughey
 6:08.07 MatsBergsten
 8:02.07 FastCubeMaster
31:29.66 Sue Doenim
 DNF sigalig
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF Neel Gore
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Elf
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 6:06.73 sigalig
 7:52.44 pinser
12:16.23 Mike Hughey
15:50.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Elf
 DNF G2013
 DNF the super cuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(8)

26:27.95 YY
34:05.12 MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(6)

 DNF sigalig
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF YY
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(18)

13/15 (51:29)  Deri Nata Wijaya
11/11 (53:35)  Carterk
8/10 (49:35)  Underwatercuber
8/10 (50:12)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 2:26)  speedcuber71
24/46 (60:00)  sigalig
2/3 (30:00)  Sue Doenim
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF Elf
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(35)

 45.06 thecubingwizard
 45.43 G2013
 49.60 bacyril
 53.96 Dream Cubing
 54.42 xyzzy
 58.46 speedcuber71
 1:01.60 DGCubes
 1:10.28 Arnav Arora
 1:11.50 Elf
 1:17.43 Mike Hughey
 1:19.57 Bogdan
 1:31.41 therubikscombo
 1:39.57 Kit Clement
 2:02.81 [email protected]
 2:04.36 Competition Cuber
 2:09.16 Jacck
 2:12.15 Lumej
 2:21.39 Shadowjockey
 2:28.39 João Santos
 2:34.60 theos
 2:36.76 AidanNoogie
 2:38.54 JustAnotherGenericCu
 2:42.20 MatsBergsten
 3:17.19 speedcube.insta
 3:45.99 [email protected]
 3:50.55 MCuber
 3:51.57 bgcatfan
 3:55.07 Rubiksdude4144
 4:46.09 tj.k8386
 DNF Ami4747
 DNF sigalig
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF applezfall
 DNF obelisk477
*2-3-4 Relay*(80)

 42.48 cuberkid10
 44.09 Arnav Arora
 47.70 asiahyoo1997
 48.15 lejitcuber
 50.09 Dream Cubing
 51.52 thecubingwizard
 52.07 TheDubDubJr
 53.37 the super cuber
 57.24 Elf
 59.76 G2013
 1:01.87 speedcuber71
 1:02.35 Competition Cuber
 1:02.90 Torch
 1:03.33 TSTwist
 1:03.45 DGCubes
 1:06.11 turtwig
 1:07.55 CubicOreo
 1:09.56 Ami4747
 1:09.64 AidanNoogie
 1:12.29 thejerber44
 1:12.98 Shadowjockey
 1:14.15 1everythingm
 1:14.32 Ethan Horspool
 1:14.73 Marcus Siu
 1:15.77 Kit Clement
 1:16.21 Mcuber5
 1:20.29 2017LAMB06
 1:21.32 Jscuber
 1:21.39 obelisk477
 1:21.82 therubikscombo
 1:22.01 OJ Cubing
 1:22.92 bacyril
 1:24.56 sigalig
 1:26.33 xyzzy
 1:26.67 CBcuber86
 1:26.89 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:28.11 MCuber
 1:29.23 applezfall
 1:31.09 João Santos
 1:34.89 ARandomCuber
 1:35.91 [email protected]
 1:36.96 CornerCutter
 1:37.45 Legoball52
 1:40.00 ExultantCarn
 1:43.61 Bogdan
 1:43.83 The Blockhead
 1:44.48 AndrewKimmey
 1:45.69 26doober
 1:50.89 leudcfa
 1:53.71 Poketube6681
 1:55.23 Moonwink Cuber
 1:56.73 Aerospry
 2:07.74 Oatch
 2:11.76 Jami Viljanen
 2:14.33 BMcCl1
 2:17.32 Mike Hughey
 2:19.54 Alea
 2:21.14 Rubiksdude4144
 2:21.51 Lewis
 2:28.36 Sue Doenim
 2:28.40 NathanaelCubes
 2:31.17 theos
 2:40.34 speedcube.insta
 2:45.36 Lumej
 2:45.46 Mackenzie Dy
 2:55.28 RyuKagamine
 2:58.47 MatsBergsten
 2:58.89 Pangit
 3:03.62 NolanDoes2x2
 3:06.78 Lili Martin
 3:11.87 Jacck
 3:22.37 [email protected]
 3:29.17 GTregay
 3:29.22 Alex Benham
 3:43.09 kumato
 3:51.76 WillyTheWizard
 4:07.67 ljackstar
 4:18.80 Undefined7
 4:49.18 Bart Van Eynde
 5:03.03 keebruce
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(61)

 1:32.80 asiahyoo1997
 1:46.64 lejitcuber
 1:58.09 Arnav Arora
 1:59.63 Dream Cubing
 2:06.35 TheDubDubJr
 2:06.75 thecubingwizard
 2:10.38 Torch
 2:15.76 the super cuber
 2:19.93 speedcuber71
 2:21.38 Shadowjockey
 2:22.16 Elf
 2:32.29 turtwig
 2:32.71 G2013
 2:38.71 1everythingm
 2:42.65 sigalig
 2:47.15 AidanNoogie
 2:47.43 DGCubes
 2:47.88 Ethan Horspool
 2:50.32 bacyril
 2:52.28 Competition Cuber
 2:55.39 Marcus Siu
 2:56.68 Ami4747
 2:56.73 Mcuber5
 2:57.70 xyzzy
 3:11.68 OJ Cubing
 3:13.88 TSTwist
 3:16.62 Kit Clement
 3:18.83 João Santos
 3:26.37 MCuber
 3:29.58 therubikscombo
 3:32.08 CBcuber86
 3:34.51 The Blockhead
 3:35.22 2017LAMB06
 3:44.05 CornerCutter
 3:44.83 Alea
 3:45.11 obelisk477
 3:54.53 applezfall
 4:01.06 Bogdan
 4:06.50 Jscuber
 4:08.90 JustAnotherGenericCu
 4:31.72 leudcfa
 4:35.33 ARandomCuber
 4:50.08 AndrewKimmey
 4:58.43 Mike Hughey
 5:12.36 theos
 5:13.39 Moonwink Cuber
 5:34.73 Lewis
 5:41.52 Jami Viljanen
 6:14.71 BMcCl1
 6:25.82 RyuKagamine
 6:31.23 speedcube.insta
 6:34.26 Sue Doenim
 6:34.57 Jacck
 6:37.56 NathanaelCubes
 6:57.12 MatsBergsten
 7:23.79 GTregay
 7:30.59 Lumej
 7:44.21 Lili Martin
 8:18.27 Alex Benham
10:13.51 NolanDoes2x2
16:11.45 keebruce
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(29)

 3:53.91 Dream Cubing
 4:11.69 lejitcuber
 4:19.73 thecubingwizard
 4:29.71 Arnav Arora
 4:47.09 Elf
 5:07.39 Shadowjockey
 5:31.70 DGCubes
 5:36.26 sigalig
 5:46.76 1everythingm
 5:51.66 bacyril
 5:51.71 AidanNoogie
 6:59.98 João Santos
 7:02.99 Mcuber5
 7:18.50 Marcus Siu
 7:31.20 xyzzy
 7:35.76 The Blockhead
 7:39.26 therubikscombo
 7:55.52 obelisk477
 8:30.96 Bogdan
 8:30.97 ARandomCuber
 9:46.23 Alea
 9:51.19 JustAnotherGenericCu
10:16.61 RyuKagamine
10:36.49 Lewis
10:56.21 Mike Hughey
11:52.22 theos
12:22.73 Sue Doenim
13:23.47 Jacck
15:06.67 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 6:20.32 Dream Cubing
 8:23.45 Elf
 8:43.09 Arnav Arora
 8:55.14 Shadowjockey
 9:40.95 bacyril
 9:52.86 sigalig
10:24.89 1everythingm
11:15.26 DGCubes
12:45.08 Marcus Siu
13:21.40 The Blockhead
13:48.84 João Santos
15:53.13 Bogdan
17:07.14 One Wheel
18:32.04 Mike Hughey
19:46.90 RyuKagamine
20:29.36 Lewis
20:58.56 theos
22:55.97 Sue Doenim
23:25.66 NathanaelCubes
23:42.49 26doober
 DNF xyzzy
*MiniGuildford*(24)

 3:51.76 lejitcuber
 4:25.28 Elf
 4:36.09 Arnav Arora
 4:57.88 DGCubes
 5:21.20 Shadowjockey
 6:08.83 1everythingm
 6:09.24 Mcuber5
 6:32.09 AidanNoogie
 6:55.41 bacyril
 7:15.07 therubikscombo
 7:31.20 João Santos
 7:41.37 MCuber
 7:56.70 ARandomCuber
 8:07.32 Alea
 8:44.12 2017LAMB06
 8:56.59 Jscuber
10:05.16 CornerCutter
10:27.82 Lewis
10:43.66 Mike Hughey
13:18.69 Jacck
18:28.28 NolanDoes2x2
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
 DNF RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(30)

 26.05 lejitcuber
 28.26 TheDubDubJr
 29.27 Dream Cubing
 31.46 DGCubes
 31.58 Torch
 33.78 Elf
 34.46 1everythingm
 37.15 Shadowjockey
 39.92 AidanNoogie
 40.23 CubicOreo
 42.29 Ami4747
 42.29 bacyril
 46.23 Lewis
 47.79 [email protected]
 51.05 ARandomCuber
 52.19 2017LAMB06
 52.73 the super cuber
 52.92 therubikscombo
 53.91 CornerCutter
 55.97 João Santos
 56.83 speedcuber71
 57.70 TipsterTrickster
 1:17.98 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:21.23 Mike Hughey
 1:22.36 obelisk477
 1:35.42 26doober
 1:42.61 Alex Benham
 2:30.07 Lili Martin
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
*Skewb*(82)

 2.50 lejitcuber
 2.58 Carterk
 3.92 Arnav Arora
 4.05 asacuber
 4.13 Isaac Lai
 4.64 leomannen
 4.65 Shadowjockey
 4.70 CubicOreo
 4.78 Ami4747
 4.80 thecubingwizard
 4.87 TipsterTrickster
 4.90 typo56
 4.91 TheDubDubJr
 5.05 [email protected]
 5.06 DGCubes
 5.15 applezfall
 5.17 Marcus Siu
 5.30 Elf
 5.34 João Santos
 5.46 CBcuber86
 5.57 epride17
 5.88 Kit Clement
 6.01 Dream Cubing
 6.02 the super cuber
 6.07 The Pocket Cuber
 6.08 yoinneroid
 6.11 cuberkid10
 6.16 speedcuber71
 6.17 FaLoL
 6.24 Jscuber
 6.40 Bubbagrub
 6.42 thejerber44
 6.43 AidanNoogie
 6.71 therubikscombo
 6.88 [email protected]
 7.33 Torch
 7.38 bacyril
 7.50 1everythingm
 7.58 MCuber
 7.88 turtwig
 8.11 leudcfa
 8.39 CornerCutter
 8.42 2017LAMB06
 8.50 brunofclima
 8.69 Rubiksdude4144
 8.71 abhash8010
 9.31 Bogdan
 9.42 Algy Cuber
 9.47 JustAnotherGenericCu
 9.51 Ordway Persyn
 9.74 whatshisbucket
 10.17 ARandomCuber
 10.18 OJ Cubing
 10.35 Mcuber5
 10.57 Nadav Rosett
 11.05 tigermaxi
 11.06 Alea
 11.07 Poketube6681
 11.73 Lewis
 11.76 Lili Martin
 11.83 theos
 12.60 Mikael weiss
 12.66 NolanDoes2x2
 12.76 Jami Viljanen
 12.94 [email protected]
 14.46 Legoball52
 14.59 Moonwink Cuber
 14.90 Mike Hughey
 15.35 Undefined7
 16.59 26doober
 16.79 obelisk477
 17.34 NathanaelCubes
 17.45 Jacck
 17.99 RyuKagamine
 19.09 Pangit
 20.26 Sue Doenim
 20.88 Alex Benham
 22.02 BMcCl1
 23.38 Mackenzie Dy
 29.34 tj.k8386
 39.51 MatsBergsten
 50.88 keebruce
*Clock*(34)

 6.79 sam596
 7.43 TheDubDubJr
 9.30 lejitcuber
 9.69 1everythingm
 10.41 Ami4747
 10.75 ARandomCuber
 12.10 G2013
 13.05 Mcuber5
 13.28 MCuber
 14.02 Shadowjockey
 14.24 Elf
 14.66 CBcuber86
 15.00 FaLoL
 15.32 bacyril
 15.38 RyuKagamine
 15.99 DGCubes
 16.49 the super cuber
 18.01 therubikscombo
 19.24 Mike Hughey
 20.39 João Santos
 21.31 TipsterTrickster
 21.74 Lewis
 21.94 2017LAMB06
 24.47 CubicOreo
 24.47 Arnav Arora
 24.50 NathanaelCubes
 24.91 AidanNoogie
 25.58 arbivara
 26.02 CornerCutter
 26.56 [email protected]
 30.77 obelisk477
 35.14 Alea
 1:36.22 CubingRF
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*Pyraminx*(89)

 2.93 DGCubes
 3.08 applezfall
 3.51 Isaac Lai
 3.53 FastCubeMaster
 3.55 lejitcuber
 3.64 CBcuber86
 3.66 CubicOreo
 3.94 Torch
 4.00 the super cuber
 4.07 asacuber
 4.10 CornerCutter
 4.10 Arnav Arora
 4.12 thecubingwizard
 4.18 yoinneroid
 4.31 1everythingm
 4.48 T1_M0
 4.62 Competition Cuber
 4.71 TheDubDubJr
 4.77 The Pocket Cuber
 4.77 cuberkid10
 5.00 Nadav Rosett
 5.02 asiahyoo1997
 5.10 João Santos
 5.21 [email protected]
 5.35 turtwig
 5.49 bacyril
 5.51 JustAnotherGenericCu
 5.77 Shadowjockey
 6.01 Mcuber5
 6.06 Ami4747
 6.12 brunofclima
 6.23 Lewis
 6.51 Dream Cubing
 6.52 G2013
 6.61 whatshisbucket
 6.64 therubikscombo
 6.80 Jscuber
 6.94 ExultantCarn
 6.96 Marcus Siu
 7.21 Elf
 7.73 [email protected]
 7.74 Rubiksdude4144
 7.75 MCuber
 8.05 Ordway Persyn
 8.14 NolanDoes2x2
 8.35 NathanaelCubes
 8.62 Kit Clement
 8.74 Moonwink Cuber
 8.87 speedcuber71
 8.94 ARandomCuber
 8.98 Alea
 9.02 neslingn
 9.05 TipsterTrickster
 9.22 sigalig
 9.28 [email protected]
 9.32 obelisk477
 9.42 Algy Cuber
 9.83 2017LAMB06
 9.90 Oatch
 10.00 Jami Viljanen
 10.03 Justin Miner
 10.34 kumato
 10.88 Sue Doenim
 11.32 AidanNoogie
 11.46 Pangit
 12.03 tj.k8386
 12.15 Mackenzie Dy
 12.24 Legoball52
 12.40 BJTheUnknown
 12.41 tigermaxi
 12.99 Poketube6681
 14.07 Undefined7
 14.35 26doober
 14.82 Mike Hughey
 15.77 Jacck
 15.98 abhash8010
 16.28 theos
 16.90 BMcCl1
 17.02 Mikael weiss
 17.71 Bubbagrub
 18.62 Alex Benham
 18.70 CubingRF
 19.01 WillyTheWizard
 21.94 Lumej
 23.25 RyuKagamine
 24.90 speedcube.insta
 30.04 arbivara
 39.26 keebruce
 41.91 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(52)

 49.68 Isaac Lai
 51.05 Elf
 58.04 thecubingwizard
 59.44 lejitcuber
 1:05.74 Ami4747
 1:09.44 DGCubes
 1:10.44 Shadowjockey
 1:10.93 Dream Cubing
 1:11.36 CubeStack_Official
 1:11.72 Torch
 1:11.91 AidanNoogie
 1:23.61 brunofclima
 1:24.51 CubicOreo
 1:25.07 leomannen
 1:27.23 Arnav Arora
 1:31.27 bacyril
 1:35.83 1everythingm
 1:38.65 Mcuber5
 1:39.31 G2013
 1:40.07 ARandomCuber
 1:40.38 turtwig
 1:41.18 xyzzy
 1:41.29 João Santos
 1:44.64 Kit Clement
 1:56.02 Ordway Persyn
 2:00.81 obelisk477
 2:00.83 JustAnotherGenericCu
 2:02.31 Alea
 2:03.91 Bogdan
 2:11.13 Lewis
 2:14.82 Marcus Siu
 2:15.14 OJ Cubing
 2:15.32 leudcfa
 2:18.02 MCuber
 2:20.85 Sue Doenim
 2:27.85 T1_M0
 2:34.93 2017LAMB06
 2:42.08 CornerCutter
 2:44.51 GTregay
 2:46.29 CBcuber86
 2:48.71 26doober
 3:00.67 theos
 3:05.84 Mikael weiss
 3:17.55 Mike Hughey
 3:21.91 Thom S.
 3:23.59 Jacck
 3:25.21 RyuKagamine
 3:29.88 Jscuber
 3:34.44 Jami Viljanen
 6:58.85 arbivara
 DNF applezfall
 DNF speedcuber71
*Square-1*(57)

 10.18 thecubingwizard
 10.96 cuberkid10
 10.98 Marcus Siu
 11.31 speedcuber71
 11.53 lejitcuber
 12.41 Shadowjockey
 12.43 Arnav Arora
 12.48 Isaac Lai
 13.68 therubikscombo
 17.71 applezfall
 18.48 DGCubes
 19.06 Thom S.
 19.59 TheDubDubJr
 20.61 brunofclima
 20.83 turtwig
 21.01 the super cuber
 21.73 sigalig
 21.75 Competition Cuber
 22.08 Torch
 22.13 leomannen
 22.72 AidanNoogie
 24.28 1everythingm
 24.41 Dream Cubing
 27.55 CBcuber86
 28.44 whatshisbucket
 28.78 bacyril
 29.52 Ami4747
 29.80 [email protected]
 31.74 João Santos
 32.02 Elf
 32.96 Algy Cuber
 33.95 Mcuber5
 35.01 xyzzy
 35.91 MCuber
 37.22 sam596
 37.36 2017LAMB06
 39.92 Lewis
 42.91 Jscuber
 42.92 Bogdan
 43.36 Mike Hughey
 46.28 Ordway Persyn
 49.02 26doober
 50.35 Bubbagrub
 50.66 CornerCutter
 51.60 Jami Viljanen
 54.43 ARandomCuber
 55.29 RyuKagamine
 56.35 Sue Doenim
 57.30 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:00.42 Mikael weiss
 1:03.48 NolanDoes2x2
 1:04.25 Poketube6681
 1:10.89 leudcfa
 1:15.14 Jacck
 2:46.90 AMCuber1618
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Mackenzie Dy
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(29)

27 okayama
29 obelisk477
30 thecubingwizard
30 DGCubes
30 Isaac Lai
31 theos
32 xyzzy
34 Shadowjockey
35 Bogdan
37 speedcuber71
37 arbivara
38 FaLoL
40 Mike Hughey
41 Sue Doenim
42 2017LAMB06
43 Algy Cuber
44 JustAnotherGenericCu
51 CornerCutter
53 RyuKagamine
58 CBcuber86
61 MCuber
63 Rubiksdude4144
66 ARandomCuber
68 Jami Viljanen
75 dnguyen2204
DNF  NolanDoes2x2
DNF  keebruce
DNF  Jacck
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

1230 lejitcuber
1208 Arnav Arora
1186 thecubingwizard
1158 Elf
1150 Shadowjockey
1149 Dream Cubing
1132 DGCubes
1056 the super cuber
1005 speedcuber71
990 TheDubDubJr
959 1everythingm
917 sigalig
909 therubikscombo
900 turtwig
866 G2013
864 Mcuber5
833 João Santos
821 bacyril
817 AidanNoogie
814 Ami4747
811 asiahyoo1997
807 Marcus Siu
805 yoinneroid
793 Torch
766 applezfall
749 CubicOreo
706 Isaac Lai
703 JustAnotherGenericCu
692 Jscuber
688 Kit Clement
675 Competition Cuber
664 CBcuber86
658 obelisk477
644 CornerCutter
635 2017LAMB06
632 asacuber
622 [email protected]
612 cuberkid10
611 xyzzy
609 ARandomCuber
595 MCuber
593 Bogdan
591 Carterk
587 Mike Hughey
573 brunofclima
498 leomannen
494 Ordway Persyn
490 thejerber44
487 Alea
484 ExultantCarn
480 Sue Doenim
470 FaLoL
462 TSTwist
458 Ethan Horspool
454 tdm
418 typo56
412 The Blockhead
401 Lewis
382 RyuKagamine
361 [email protected]
360 Jacck
349 NolanDoes2x2
345 Legoball52
341 sam596
341 leudcfa
338 MatsBergsten
335 Jami Viljanen
333 Moonwink Cuber
332 The Pocket Cuber
327 Rubiksdude4144
327 Oatch
322 ichcubegern
316 theos
315 BMcCl1
313 TipsterTrickster
312 Poketube6681
306 epride17
300 26doober
296 Shane724
296 Algy Cuber
293 Bubbagrub
292 whatshisbucket
288 Mackenzie Dy
287 Aerospry
283 OJ Cubing
276 Neel Gore
270 NathanaelCubes
268 AndrewKimmey
265 Mikael weiss
262 tigermaxi
259 Nadav Rosett
248 FastCubeMaster
241 Keenan Johnson
234 Keroma12
231 [email protected]
218 BJTheUnknown
216 T1_M0
216 CubeStack_Official
199 Deri Nata Wijaya
192 speedcube.insta
171 Lumej
161 One Wheel
151 Pangit
133 PyraMaster
133 Alex Benham
130 [email protected]
129 kumato
127 neslingn
127 GTregay
120 GenTheThief
119 LostGent
119 arbivara
118 kilwap147
114 zachb20
110 Undefined7
108 Lili Martin
107 WillyTheWizard
106 dycocubix
104 abhash8010
100 greentgoatgal
96 Aerma
95 CubingRF
91 DumplingMaster
90 bgcatfan
89 E-Cuber
84 sqAree
80 Thom S.
79 tj.k8386
75 NischalN
68 KylerWoods
60 giorgi
60 Justin Miner
58 Bart Van Eynde
56 ljackstar
55 audiophile121
53 keebruce
46 ultimatecube
45 abhashrajbhandari
42 Underwatercuber
42 FIREFOX229
42 CM Cubes
41 XBCubes
39 okayama
38 dnguyen2204
38 YY
34 Irfzwan
34 dancing_jules
27 Petri Krzywacki
24 jam66150
24 pinser
23 FireCuber
16 Joseph Haineault
14 quirkster
12 AMCuber1618
10 Rishon
8 Deadly chicken


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 9, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Contest results*
> 
> 1228 lejitcuber
> 1206 Arnav Arora
> ...



Woah i crossed 1000 points! haha


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 9, 2018)

1,228 points... crazy. Im happy with my 673 lol


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 9, 2018)

@MatsBergsten 
I dont think you put my 2x2 and 3x3 results in the results: 14.93 and 40.88 respectively. Check page two for individual times.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 9, 2018)

I remember the days where 200 points would win....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> @MatsBergsten
> I dont think you put my 2x2 and 3x3 results in the results: 14.93 and 40.88 respectively. Check page two for individual times.


Sorry, my mistake . I removed the spoiler (for FMC) and then your other results also disappeared. I have put them back
and recalculated now.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 9, 2018)

I have faith that i'm going to win the gift card this time. I just know it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2018)

Time for the Cubicle gift card lottery!
We spin the wheel and see it turning, slowing down... I won't tease you
with the numbers it was close to, but the winning number this week is 74!

That is BMcCl1!
Congratulations.

@SpeedCuber71 : sorry, sometimes faith is not enough! Knowing is better.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol i said that as a joke haha, but i hope to win soon!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Lol i said that as a joke haha, but i hope to win soon!



What about me?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2018)

haha 120 points with 1 event


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> haha 120 points with 1 event



Cool!


----------

